# Hand sink question



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have just a single experience with food service area plumbing. In that case, both the 3 compartment sink and the hand sink were drained indirectly. 

I need to offer a bid on a bar remodel, with a 3 compartment sink, hand sink, well drains, and cooler drains. The plumbing drawing shows the hand sink draining directly, with every thing else indirectly connected. IPC chapter 8 doesn't say anything about indirect connections for hand sinks, so I am thinking that the plumbing drawing is correct in this instance? Also, do floor sinks receiving indirect waste require trap primers?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

phishfood said:


> I have just a single experience with food service area plumbing. In that case, both the 3 compartment sink and the hand sink were drained indirectly.
> 
> I need to offer a bid on a bar remodel, with a 3 compartment sink, hand sink, well drains, and cooler drains. The plumbing drawing shows the hand sink draining directly, with every thing else indirectly connected. IPC chapter 8 doesn't say anything about indirect connections for hand sinks, so I am thinking that the plumbing drawing is correct in this instance? Also, do floor sinks receiving indirect waste require trap primers?


Hand sink gets piped directly and I believe trap primers are required


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hands sinks tie in directly. No floor drains receiving 3&4 compartment sinks do not need trap primers. Just emergency floor drains need trap primers


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hand sinks need mixing valves Health dept wants the water 110 degrees on the nose. At least in Ok. IPC wants 85-110. Health dept maxes it


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Depends on where you are plumbing. In Texas hand sinks can be plumbed either way by code but some city's require the hand sinks to be plumbed indirectly to a floor sink or hub drain. So where you from? Floor sinks on a prep floor here don't require trap primers here.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, need to edit my profile. Central Florida, land of Mickey Mouse (aka The Effin' Rat) and Mickey Mouse plumbing.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I would see what the health department with jurisdiction in your area requires, as they typically supercede plumbing code


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

9 hour day, 2 hours driving, bid sent in. 

Time for sleep.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

All very good posts I already knew all that tho !!! Lmao. Here. Hand sinks are hard piped in and floor sink gets no trap primer but floor drains do and max temp is 110 at hand sink. Is ther a max at 3 comp sink ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> All very good posts I already knew all that tho !!! Lmao. Here. Hand sinks are hard piped in and floor sink gets no trap primer but floor drains do and max temp is 110 at hand sink. Is ther a max at 3 comp sink ??


Not max..minnuim temps, I think at 140


----------



## score300 (Feb 1, 2013)

In Ga, hand sinks can drain directly OR indirectly into a floor sink or hub drain. The only drains that need trap primers are area floor drains on the sanitary system. Here, we have an amendment to the IPC that requires a master trap on safe waste systems so that we dont need trap primers.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

phishfood said:


> I have just a single experience with food service area plumbing. In that case, both the 3 compartment sink and the hand sink were drained indirectly.
> 
> I need to offer a bid on a bar remodel, with a 3 compartment sink, hand sink, well drains, and cooler drains. The plumbing drawing shows the hand sink draining directly, with every thing else indirectly connected. IPC chapter 8 doesn't say anything about indirect connections for hand sinks, so I am thinking that the plumbing drawing is correct in this instance? Also, do floor sinks receiving indirect waste require trap primers?


The purpose behind indirect waste is for grease. Hand wash sinks are
generally not considered as a grease producing fixture, but, can be drained
without trap to the floor sink (indirect waste) as well. Trap primers keep
traps full for drains that do not receive regular amounts of water.
A lot of local codes have changed regarding mechanical primers because
of high failure rates. They may as well not be there if they quit working.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BigDave said:


> The purpose behind indirect waste is for grease. Hand wash sinks are
> generally not considered as a grease producing fixture, but, can be drained
> without trap to the floor sink (indirect waste) as well. Trap primers keep
> traps full for drains that do not receive regular amounts of water.
> ...


Pour in veggie oil and be done with it.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Mineral oil would be better. No organic matter to rot


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Indirect on the 3 bay? Never done that. Always been tied in direct to the grease interceptor. Some health departments want the Sanitizer bay indirect but that's it. I've always done 140 in the kitchen, 110 on PUBLIC hand sinks and around 120 on employees hand sinks. I've never failed a plumbing or health inspection doing that way.


----------

